

Harrow.io – Seamless collaboration for software teams - cnolden
https://harrow.io

======
visural
I find these landing pages that don't let me even have a peek at the actual
product, so they can funnel me down the "Try now for free path" really
irritating.

~~~
drinchev
I remember not a long ago, the same type of landing page, but this time for
Apple's Swift courses, appeared the day after Apple announced Swift
programming language on their event.

I guess people nowadays want to research their market, before even write some
code.

~~~
codebeaker
Hi, author of Harrow/Capistrano here. Actually there's a video on the way,
since we're still pre-alpha, so that people can see the (pretty rough)
workflows. There's a reason we have't submitted the tool to HN ourselves yet.
Yesterday we conducted some Tweet/Survey about Capistrano that we launched via
@capistranorb yesterday, it looks like cnolden wanted to pick up some HN
karma! Sorry that you saw (what I consider to be) a bit of a (technically)
disappointing product landing page.

~~~
drinchev
Nice to know that. I already signed for your mailchimp list. Hope things go
well and have something ready for testing soon. It should be interesting
project.

------
mattdeboard
6 points posted 8 hours ago and still on the front page? Impressive!

Anyway, I signed up, just waiting for the email. Not really clear on where
this fits in for us but seems to be relevant.

edit: Wait a second, I gave up my email address to "Try now for free" and I
guess I just signed up for a mailing list:

"Please Confirm Subscription

<button>Yes, subscribe me to this list. </button>

If you received this email by mistake, simply delete it. You won't be
subscribed if you don't click the confirmation link above."

I clicked on it, but it just took me to a "Thanks for signing up for this
list" page. I really hate the bait and switch here. I unsubscribed from the
list. I guess managing free trials could be managed via mailing list but this
just looks like an email address grab since you don't explain anything.

~~~
codebeaker
Hi @mattdeboard sorry that you were disappointed by the landing page, I'll
pass your comments on to the marketing guy who is responsible for that page.
As I wrote on another comment here there's nothing that people can try yet,
we're still pre-alpha, and our team agreed not to submit to HN until the
product was ready. We expect Q1, naturally the marketing man wants the
"hookiest" landing page he can come up with, but I'm not comfortable with
pushing that page in it's current form to any technical circles. It exists
mostly for drive-bys and as something to show to potential investors and
partners.

------
NateDad
Good lord, that logo's font is horrible. It's impossible to read. Don't use
cursive, like ever. And certainly not for your logo.

~~~
extc
Cursive seems to be treating Coca-Cola just fine.

------
jjmanton
I'd really love to see a video of the product before signing up.

~~~
codebeaker
If you contact me (twitter @leehambley, or email address in my HN profile)
I'll be happy to share a video demo with you when we have one, we're just
finished with our production-like staging environment, and we're going to
spend the next few weeks ironing out bugs before launching a limited alpha in
the new year. As I mentioned somewhere else in the comments, that landing page
is super, super "too marketing", and I personally don't like it too much, but
it's not for "us" (technical folk) and it's _certainly_ not for HN. I plan on
making a technical release page which is heavier on concrete design, use-
cases, and etc. But, unfortunately cnolden jumped the gun and submitted (he's
not affiliated with us) the page to HN!

------
member345
so "Try now" signs me up to your mailing list. Why doesn't it let me "try
now"? Or at least let me look at a screenshot.

~~~
codebeaker
member345, the wording of the landing page is fixed, thanks for your patience.
If you're on the mailing list, you'll receive something from us in the next
few days.

~~~
extc
The wording still implies that I'm "trying" and "joining". I'm still just
signed up for a Mailchimp list.

